# Takisawa Lathe



## Janderso

Takisawa Lathe, 14 in. x 32 in. w/ C5 Collet Set - tools - by owner...
					

Takisawa Lathe, 14 in. x 32 in. w/ C5 Collet Set. Includes Original Parts & Operation Manuals....



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Winegrower

I really like my Takisawa.   It's a 2500 pound very solid lathe.


----------



## Janderso

Lots of lathes available in California right now!!
Must be the economy. People are struggling IMHO


----------



## Nutfarmer

This looks like a company shutting down. They have listings for several machines


----------



## matthewsx

I saw that one. Says it only worked brass, for 40 years....

Don't have the space or money but maybe some day   

John


----------



## alloy

I'm looking for a turning center.  Hopefully locally or close to it.  I'd rather spend an extra $2k on a lathe than on shipping.

But everything I'm seeing is half way to or at east coast.   The prices are nice, but again the shipping kills it.


----------



## ACHiPo

That looks like a nice machine, and is a nice size for a hobbyist.  Wonder how much wear of the ways in 40 years of production?  Otherwise looks to be well cared-for.


----------



## alloy

Just found this one.

Although shipping is "questionable" 









						1992 DAEWOO PUMA 12L b CNC TURNING CENTER 15" CHUCK LONG BED LATHE - HAAS    | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1992 DAEWOO PUMA 12L b CNC TURNING CENTER 15" CHUCK LONG BED LATHE - HAAS   at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				







"1992 DAEWOO PUMA 12L b CNC TURNING CENTER 15" CHUCK LONG BED LATHE - HAAS  . Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS First Class" Package.


----------



## kb58

No picture of the change gears...


----------



## markba633csi

Didn't look that tarnished to me:


----------



## kb58

Very happy with mine, though since it didn't come with change gears, I added an electronic lead screw. Not complaining since it's now even more versatile.


----------



## jarrettbailey

kb58 said:


> Very happy with mine, though since it didn't come with change gears, I added an electronic lead screw. Not complaining since it's now even more versatile.


How difficult/expensive is that ELS? I just bought a Lux Cut 1230 (Taiwan machine from the early 80's) that doesn't have the change gears for metric. I was trying to find them, but I'm intrigued by this ELS option.


----------



## kb58

There's a huge thread on it here:  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/electronic-lead-screw.76101/

For me it was about $350, but that's everything. Keep in mind that even if you buy a commercially available ELS, you still have to add the cost of everything to adapt it to your particular lathe. That may well include a power supply, servo/stepper, encoder, brackets, gears, and belts. That alone will be $$$.


----------

